# Fall River Police Department



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi, I live in Fall River and I am going to take the civil service exam this summer. Does anybody know what time of reputation that the Fall River PD has? I realize I am not a cop and dont know anything about the job. Just hoping any guys that work in the city or nearby towns could give me some insight on the department. Thanks for the help.

New Guy


----------

